# Anyone here ever?



## OL' Square Britches (Apr 10, 2008)

Any yall on here ever seen a Ghost? If so-lets have details....details man(or women)........details


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Apr 10, 2008)

I've never seen a ghost. but I did stay in a Bed & Breakfast in PA where they claimed to have over a dozen ghosts.
I asked for one of the rooms where the ghosts most frequently visit, which I received; but nothing happened. I didn't see any ghosts of feel any parts of the room colder than other parts. Nothing that they said is indicative of a ghost was experienced by me.
So, no I don't believe in ghosts.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 10, 2008)

Stayed in an old Castle converted to a resort hotel in Germany
during a conference 2 years ago....
Castle was about 800 yrs old and had a "ghost" named Pia who
was killed during some long ago battle and there was a huge
portrait of her in the main lobby area....
The wife and I had a room in one of the towers (pointy things
you see on Castles), and had to  walk down a rather narrow
corridor to reach our room....All was fine, till one afternoon,
I walked past the portrait of Pia and casually said "Hello Pia,
how are you doing today?"...Yeah kinda corny!!!!
Anyway, when I walked up to our room to get something, I got
a very cold chill, and the hair on my neck really stood up, and
I had a really distinct feeling someone was behind me !!!!!!
Did not see her, but I think Pia said Hello back to me !!!!!
Did not see anything, but really opened the door to the hallway
real slow when I  went back downstairs !!!!!


----------



## predator (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a friend that swears he can go to were his grand parents lived and ever morning you can here the sweek of the wheel barrel loaded with the days wood for the stove to burn


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Apr 11, 2008)

Good stuff, keep em coming. I had a friend i was stationed with at Camp Lejuene NC, he was from WayMart NC. We had a 3 day weekend back in 1979 once so we headed to his hometown to do some feeeeeshin and jeeeeeeeest some drinkin'. Anyway, i met his folks and they were really nice but jeeeeeeeeest a little strange, Danny seemed normal. Anyway Danny had told me that his daddy was a no nonsense kind of man that beleived in the Lord and nothing that wasn't real. But his dad told me one day that he was taking a nap in his bedroom near the screen door on the other end of the house, he heard the screen door open and then heard foot steps leading up to the door of the bedroom where he was sleeping-the wind all of a sudden blew hard and the bedroom door opened and he heard more footsteps this time leading right up to the bed he was in, he said he felt hands slide up under him and kind of roll/shove him off onto the floor, then more footsteps leaving the bedroom and turning towards the kitchen, going through the kitchen and then out the screen door onto the back porch-his dad then said he jumped up off the floor and ran out through the kitchen, onto the back porch and did'nt see anything but heard the screen door shut when the footsteps ended. Now-i don't know if this man was pulling my leg but it gave me chills and i wanted to get out of that house and i really don't beleive in that stuff, Danny's dad said he did'nt beleive in it either. Thats really the only time that man spoke the entire time we were there, i stayed in that house that night and the next night that weekend and nothing happened but when his daddy told me this i just sensed that he meant every word as truth.


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 11, 2008)

I've seen two of them for real in my life time and one of them my wife saw also, at the same time.  The most recent one was at our old house in Woodstock about 1996 timeframe.  My wife and I were sitting in the living room watching TV one night and a white vapory outline came down our hallway, crossed into the dining room and went into the kitchen.  I wasn't sure I had really seen what I thought I had seen until I looked over at my wife and her eyes were the size of silver dollars, and she said "please tell me you just saw what I just saw..."

The other time was about 1989 or so when we lived in California and were renting a little 2 bedroom house.  We were sleeping in late one Saturday morning and I woke up about 8:45 or so with the feeling I was being watched.  I rolled over and saw the ghostly outline of a woman wearing 1940's style clothes standing in the doorway to our bedroom.  I could not believe what I was seeing and tried to convince myself it was not real, and closed my eyes again and rubbed them, when I opened them again she was still there!   She smiled and walked back down the hallway and that was the end of it.

Now I know some of y'all aren't going to believe a word of this but I will swear on a stack of bibles that this stuff really happened to me.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 11, 2008)

I have personally seen many.... 

Do a search on "Ghosts" here... You'll find all sorts of good stories.


----------



## silvertitan (Apr 12, 2008)

Drove through one in Chickamauga Battlefield at Wilder Tower late one night back in high school.  Rounded the curve and there was a man in all grey walking in the middle of the road.  Hit the brakes, swerved hard and saw the front of the car pass through him.  No noise and the man disappeared.  Stopped the car, turned around and drove back a couple of times.  Realized what had just happened and went home.  Didn't drive the back roads through the park after dark any more.


----------



## Bass Buster (Apr 12, 2008)

*My son saw one and I had one touch me.*

Years ago a friend of mine bought and moved into a home his wifes Aunt had lived in for may years.   A few years later my wife , daughter , 1 year old son and I went over for dinner. As soon as we carried my son into their den/living room he began to cry and scream while staring at  a corner of the room up near the ceiling.  He did not calm down until we took him out of the room.   I think we ended up having to leave with out eating because he was so upset.    

A few years later I went to his house early one morning to pick him up  to go fishing for the day.  He was not ready yet so I went into the same den/living room to wait.   There was a newspaper sitting on the floor near the foot of the fireplace on the far side of the room from the kitchen door. It takes about 4-5 steps to get to the fireplace from the kitchen.   I went over to pick up the newspaper and as I was bending down I felt my friends small  dog jump up and push me on my thigh so hard that I almost hit my head on side of the fireplace.   I turned around as fast as I could to tell the dog to leave me alone but it was sitting still watching me in the door way of the kitchen.  

Nothing else ever happened and he no longer lives in the house.


----------



## silvertitan (Apr 12, 2008)

well I was thumbin from Montgomery, had my guitar on my back, when a stranger stopped beside me in an antique Cadillac.  He was dressed like 1950 half drunk an hollow eyed.  He said " it's a long walk to Nashville, would you like a ride son?"


----------



## THREEJAYS (Apr 13, 2008)

not yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2008)

silvertitan said:


> well I was thumbin from Montgomery, had my guitar on my back, when a stranger stopped beside me in an antique Cadillac.  He was dressed like 1950 half drunk an hollow eyed.  He said " it's a long walk to Nashville, would you like a ride son?"



You oughta write a song about it.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Apr 13, 2008)

thought I saw my dad one day in our living room (out of the corner of my eye) I actually thought it was my father in law at first til I turned around and realized nobody was there. We kind of joke about it now but at the time it was quite the emotional thing.


----------



## silvertitan (Apr 13, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You oughta write a song about it.



Man I bet it would be a hit.  Just wonder who I could get to sing it.


----------



## Mugwamp (Apr 14, 2008)

There is a house about 5 driveways down from mine. The old fellow there had a sick wife who was in a wheel chair, and he stayed home taking care of her all day. He was cuttin pine trees in his back yard, and was killed by a tree that fell wrong and squished him. He was found hours later. His wife went off to a nursing home.
For years after that, folks around here would see "him" standing out by the driveway right about sunset. As you rounded the curve in the road, he would dissappear, however, before that he would really look like a persone standing there. Eventually, after a few years, folks stopped seeing him there. 
I am gesssing he was still around, as he had unfinished business in wanting to care for his wife.
That house has sold about 8 times now, and no one will live there for more than 6 months until they move out. 
They were nice folks, and I think it is really unfortunate that caring person like that got killed by that tree.
Best Regards   Mugwamp


----------



## Tulip (Apr 15, 2008)

I saw the "Maco Light" up in North Carolina near Wilmington. Story was that a train caboose came unhooked and a fellow was sleeping in the caboose. He woke up to see another train headed for him. He jumped up and stood at the end of the caboose waving a lantern trying to warn the other train but it didnt stop in time. The accident beheaded him. A short time later a strange light appeared near the accident and it would move down the track waving back and forth like someone swinging a lantern. It would disappear and then seconds later appear way down the track. This went on for years. The story was he was looking for his head. All kinds of people tried to explain it or disprove it but noone could. I saw this myself and it was REALLY WIERD. I dont think its still there because they tore up the track. The spookiest time was when I was dateing my wife and she was living in a small ,about 800 sq ft, house. Her grandparents used to live there and I think her grandma died in that house. Anyway sometimes late at night we would get a spooky feeling like someone was watching us. One night we were laying on the couch and there was a rocking chair next to the oil furnace that faced the couch about 10' away. This chair started rocking back and forth and I mean just like someone was sitting in the chair watching us. Boy did that give me the creeps. I always thought that her grandma was keeping an eye out on her.


----------



## hevishot (Apr 15, 2008)

no..dont buy ghost stories


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't either but this really did happen, i'm not claiming it was a ghost or fate or an act of God but it did happen. In 1990 my In-laws who had moved from LaGrange Ga to Arlington Va to work for the Government and retire-had their retirement home built in Kennesaw Ga just a few miles from mine & my wifes house-they moved close because they wanted to be close to our daughters & us, well before the house was even finished Cancer took her daddy-leaving her mother with that big house all by herself. So i was doing all of the maintenance on the house and mowing the grass and all because her Momma was just devistated as we all were, the cancer took him in just about 4 months. I was on the roof one saturday cleaning the gutters for her Momma when i felt myself slipping and it was one of those feelings where you know you are about to feel some serious pain-well i didn't feel anything grab me or anything but something just stopped me from falling off that roof and i was so tired because i had just mowed her yard and i wanted to get the gutters done so i had just got up there to get it over and done with-i was at an angle where once you start your momentum downwards-you aint stoppin, well something stopped me, i felt a presence had helped me, and i felt it was Clarence(My wife's Daddy) who had somehow prevented me from falling off that roof and breaking my neck-i mean he was the type of man that would have bopped me upside the head for not having a safety lanyard or harness on but he was also the type of man that would have Thanked me for doing that work for her mother because he wasn't there to do it. It was rough i'm telling you when Clarence left us because we all talked about the days when he and his wife would be able to retire and come back home to georgia-and Cancer eat him up almost the same day he retire to come home-i know-he is home with the Lord & some day we will join him. Its just spooks me even though i really still don't believe in Ghosts and stuff like that-but i was on my way to at least a broken back and something prevented me from falling off that roof, i went inside after it happened and my wife, youngest daughter, and my mother-in law were in the dining room, my mother in law immediatly said- are you OK? She said you look like death warmed over in the face(Never knew what that really meant-death warmed over), and my wife jumped up and asked what happened-i mentioned what happened and my daughter who was 7 at the time started crying. It just still sends chills up my back to this day.


----------



## Mugwamp (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL, why is it that the photo of hevishot reminds me of ZZTOP ???

There are many unexplained forces in the world that are beyond human perception.

Think of a dog whistle that dogs can hear, but most humans can't. (I can hear dog whistles and bats overhead, but that is quite unusual in people).

Think of landing stripes on flowers that bees can see, but humans can't.

I can shine a UV light and see  Scorpions that are floressent yellow under that light, but look brown under normal light conditions.

If you open your mind, you might find a world of things that are outside of your normal perceptions. 

And that could include forces from another  dimension that keep someone from falling off of a roof.

I have a heating and air repairman who was working at my old house I have for sale. 
He is full blooded Cherokee. He was working there by himself at night, and got spooked enough so that he had to leave. He kept hearing noises and stuff. I had not told him that the house sits right on top of an old Indian incampment and grave yard. But he was still able to "feel" something there that spooked him to the point he did not stay there. This is a guy who would normally be not afraid of anything. 

Be observent. There are forces out there that are way beyond the ability of the average folk to observe.

Best Regards      Mugwamp


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 21, 2008)

*Casper?*

you make me laugh.


----------



## ray97303 (Apr 21, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> sorry but you guys who say youve seen ghosts just make me laugh.



I believe in Spirts. But most people would call a person crazy if they said, "They saw a ghost or spirt".  I guess only those that are selected see them and  if you have seen one or two or ?, it's sometimes better to keep the 
story(ies) to yourself.


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 21, 2008)

*Boo!*



ray97303 said:


> I believe in Spirts. But most people would call a person crazy if they said



yea id call them crazy. thing is, there is no proof. just like everyone has seen a panther here in ga but no one can prove it. well if so many people have seen panthers and ghosts then wheres the proof?




ray97303 said:


> I guess only those that are selected see them




what does that mean "selected"? like selected by ghost busters or just selected to be crazy?




ray97303 said:


> and  if you have seen one or two or ?, it's sometimes better to keep the
> story(ies) to yourself.




yea i agree that it would be beest to keep it to themselves.....


----------



## leadoff (Apr 21, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> yea i agree that it would be beest to keep it to themselves.....



I'm sure many would say the same about your comments, as well.


----------



## JerkBait (Apr 21, 2008)

leadoff said:


> I'm sure many would say the same about your comments, as well.


----------



## SHMELTON (Apr 23, 2008)

My parents rented a house for about 6 months when I was in high school.  Next door to it was a house that was a civil war hospital, and I swear I would see an old bearded guy in a wool shirt standing in the window from time to time.  I thought he lived there till my U.S history teacher told us about the battle of Brown's mill and where the hospitals were (which was next door too where I was living at the time).  One day I saw the young lady that lived next door standing outside, I asked her if she had an bearded guy that visited her alot, she said no she didn't, and asked why.  I tolded her just wondering and left it at that.  I didn't want too scare her out of her house, and I figured if she hhad see him she would know what I was talking about anyway.


----------



## rustvyper (May 10, 2008)

This house is around a mile & a half from my in-laws in NC:
http://www.thewoodsidehouse.com/
my father-in-law bought it a few years ago. It has a lot of history in it, including a confederate general.
A good friend who was working alone in it while it was being restored, heard kids laughing & then a loud knocking at the side door. He went over to open it & there was no one there. Now that would have not been remarkable, except that there was a fresh 4 inches of snow on the ground from the night before & there were no tracks! We've also heard heavy military style calvary boots walking in the upstairs!
Follow-up to that is even creepier, except it's not a ghost story!
Same friend got a job rehabing an insane asylum in West Va. Until it close down in the late 70's it had been the oldest asylum in the US & had been open for almost 200 years. He said when they started pulling out the heat exchanges from the furnace in the basement they were full of papers that the inmates had thrown down from the floors above. Alot were just scribbles, but lots were full of rantings like, "I killed so & So's son", or "the body is hid on top of X-mountain!"
nothing super-natural about that story, but that asylum was also a lock-up for the criminally insane so some of those rants coulda been true!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (May 10, 2008)

I was walking through the woods one day, and saw 3 does run out in front of me, and it was being chased by a 
BLACK PANTHER GHOST.


----------



## chinquapin (May 10, 2008)

I have a ghost that lives in my house.  We've seen him many times he's a tall black shadow.  You'll see him walk down the hallway or turn a corner.   One night my fiance and I were laying in bed watching TV when the door opened about 3/4 of the way and then went back to being cracked like it was.  We both looked at each other cause we thought it was the cat.  Then we realized both dogs and the cat was in the bed with us.  We have a inlaw suite in the basement, and a friend was renting it out.  One night we were standing around talking about the GHost cause we hadn't seen him in awhile, when Wes went downstairs and turned the light on the ghost walked from his living room to his bedroom.  THe last time I saw him I was watching TV when out the corner of my eye I saw him turn the landing on our steps and then turn around and go back down.  I asked Wes who was in the basement did he just come up the steps and he said no that he was sitting on the couch.

Ben


----------



## Ozzie (May 14, 2008)

Makes no difference to me if people believe me or not.  I know what I saw, and in the first instance in my story above, my wife saw the exact same thing at the exact same time.  If some folks think I'm crazy or I should keep this story to myself, well all I can say is it really did happen and I'll look any man here in the eye and tell him so.  It's been 12 years ago now and I can still see the image moving down the hallway, and my wife and I still occasionally talk about what we saw.  

To tell you the truth, we were so freaked out by what we had seen we called our pastor over to the house to discuss it.  He said that in private over the years he had heard several such stories from folks in the church, and suggested we interpret it as being a gift of being allowed by the Lord to see something that very few folks get to see, and that we should reflect on what it might have been intended to show us.


----------



## quikdrw63 (May 16, 2008)

I currently do not believe in ghosts, but I would like to be proven wrong.  Some friends and I spent all night in a civil war cemetary waiting on a ghost to come by because a teacher told us the story.  No luck.  My wife and I live in an old farm house for a year that was owned by her granparents and one of them died in the house.  NO Ghosts either.  Well I hopefully I might seen one in a haunted hotel in savannah or somewhere else.  Hopefully they are friendly


----------



## chinquapin (May 20, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> sorry but you guys who say youve seen ghosts just make me laugh.



You can laugh all you want, I'm a laugh when you crap in your pants when you see one   seriously if you don't have anything good to say and just want to laugh at people then keep it to yourself.  What I have seen was real and really happened it's really aggrevating when someone wants to come along and try to make fun of something like this.  Not tryin to step on your toes or start a argument that's just how I feel about it.

Ben


----------



## OL' Square Britches (May 22, 2008)

To me Savannah was a joke, my wife and i took the Ghost tour, they had some girl college student taking us on the tour through a Haunted house and it actually was funny because as she was telling us about the house and its History(She was about 19-20) there were some contractors installing some new drywall along the stairs leading down to a little room where they showed us a film that had ghosts from the house in it-no Joke-thats the truth. It pretty much killed the thrill if ya know what i mean.


----------



## ambush80 (May 22, 2008)

It is said that humans may only be using 10% of their brain capacity.  I wonder if one were to tap into the other 90% what they might be able to accomplish.  Perhaps levitation,  telekineses (moving stuff with your mind),  perceiving energy fields.  What if one tapped into those abilities unconsciously?  
It might be the reason that people see apparitions, objects move, commit supernatural feats during "demonic possession" or even cure themselves of illness (faith heal).  Is it possible that these weird thing that happen may actually be caused by the people who witness them?

Cavemen used to cower at the lightning because they didn't understand it.  No need to be fearful of what we don't understand.


----------



## jai bo (May 22, 2008)

I've had a few instances w/ 2 different ghosts.

1)   While living in New Orleans when I was younger, I woke up and looked into the back yard where our garden was.  I saw a woman dressed in white w/ long hair turn around, look at me, then walked through a fence.  The view of her was vivid although her body appeared "foggy".  I went down stairs and asked my mom if she was just in the garden and she said no and asked why???  I just told her no reason...
2)    While living in Pensacola, I had 2 different incidents w/ the same ghost.  I was in bed trying to go to sleep and looked towards my window (street light illuminated my room a bit).  I noticed a black shadowed figure, tall and medium build.  It walked towards me then though my bedroom door.  I then was getting ready for school 1 morning and was in the bathroom with the door closed.  The ghost grabbed the door and began shaking the door handle for about 5 seconds.  I yelled at my older brother to knock it off and opened the door quickly!  No one was there but as I was looking down into the carpet leading away from the bathroom, I saw foot prints as the walked indented in the carpet (new plush carpet).  My brother had already left for school and my folks were at work...

You should have brought up UFO's also....i believe in them and have a few mysterious incidents also


----------



## ABBYS DAD (May 22, 2008)

I have taken part in the living history at Andersonville Prison National Military Park and I have witnessed things there that I couldnt explain. I was portraying a Federal soldier and the presence of the spirits or whatever it was was very peacefull. A fog moves in across the grounds in the evening and surrounds you, just like a stockade full of crowded soldiers. Anyone who doesnt think ghost exist, just go to Andersonville and you will have your heart changed. The number one ghost of all time is Jesus Christ, think of that and you will change your mind too.


----------



## devil-dog (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I knew a guy who live in Americus. He told me many stories of Andersonville. It's a cool place for sure, I've visited many times. 
Never seen anything spooky, but it has extreme potential for the paranormal. 
He told me about hearing the voices of crowds of men talking softly amongst themselves. The sounds of prison camp in general, and many other spooky things that go on in and around the place. 
Can't really say one way or the other if I believe it or not. 
I'd have to experience it all first hand.


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Jul 21, 2008)

I cant say ive ever really seen a ghost, but my father is one solid honest man and I believe him. He was an attorney in Loganville for a long time and shared an office with 2 other attorneys in an old brown house where the cvs pharmacy now sits at the intersection of hwy 78 and main street (20).  

      started out one night when workin late on a case he could hear people talkin down the hall in the waiting room and secretary offices. He got up and saw nothing since no one was there. That happened twice. Then one time he was sitting there and could hear stuff in the ceiling above (now thats probably animals or somethin i agree)...but when he ignored the noises above his coffee mug of hour old coffee "magically" flew (like violently slung) about 4 inches off the desk onto the floor. He swares he was leaning back in his arm chair lookin at papers that blocked his view or reach of the mug. The splatter marks of the spilled coffee were waist high on the wall that was about 3 feet from the desk, which he said showed that it didnt just bump off, it was forcefully knocked off.

       A week or two later another attorney in the office heard the same voices comin from the same area of the house and went to investigate. Once he left his office to go investigate and arrived at the waiting room he heard the voices from back toward his office. It scared him so much that he actually called the police to come out and check the place because he thought someone had broken in. 

       No one ever saw any white foggy people or anything but my father is one of the most serious no bullcrap people i know and he swares its true. I mean when he got rid of that office he was thankful for not having to deal with the voices anymore. I believe in supernatural encounters or whatever but i have yet to encounter one. I dont think i want to.


----------



## White Stag (Jul 21, 2008)

My dad is the same and swears he and my uncle saw "something" walking down the stairs at them when they were in high
school...my uncle swears it as well... I don't want to have and encounter either.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 21, 2008)

ambush80 said:


> Cavemen used to cower at the lightning because they didn't understand it.  No need to be fearful of what we don't understand.



How do you know cavemen cowered about lightning?

I know I cower about lightning when I'm outside,  but mostly because I understand it.

Once my family was visiting an old Nazi concentration camp where many Jews had been killed.  My dad turned gray and got an awful case of the hebijebes and we had to leave.  The unusual thing about that is that my dad is of "Spock" logic and up until that point did not believe in "spirits of the past living"...he does not like to talk about it, I'm not sure if he saw something that he won't tell us about.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have an experience I will share with yall.

About 3 years after my Dad died, My wife, two sons and I moved into a new home we built.

My Dad was a supervisor in a meat processing plant and worked in and around the smokehouses and smoke meat products. From the time I was a small child you could tell when he had come home because the smell in his work clothes was always strong and distinct.

About a week after we had been moved in I came home during the morning to get something I had forgot.  When I entered the house, the smell of my Fathers clothes met me as I entered the back door.  It was in every room in the house.

When I came home from work my wife had arrived a 30 minutes or so before me.  When I came in her first words were, "I don't know what it is but the house smells like your Dad."

It has been 25 years now and the smell has never returned since. 

Was it his ghost, I like to think so.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 21, 2008)

Seen a lot of ghosts and even met the devil once....  or his wife.


----------



## ch035 (Jul 22, 2008)

i was coyote hunting on a farm down in millen georgia one night at about 3 am when I was around 14. Me and my dad were wandering toward the edge of a clear cut to set up a spot to call when outta no where I hear these terrible hoof beats, very very scary. The moon light hits a gleam of 2 huge glowing white ghost horses running towards us. I'm scared out of my mind and grab my shotgun to protect myself from these evil ghost horses...turns out they were real horses hahaha i felt like a huge moron.


----------



## jonkayak (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't need to be reading this, this late at night. Not sure if I believe or not but I would rather not have mind made up for me though.

I was about 12 year old when I went on a trip w/a friend and his dad for a weekend to pick up somethings from my friend's Grandparent's home. It was a long drive to WVa. and on the way his father shared with me about how that home was old and a few people had died while living there. One of the stories involved a woman that lived there came home to find her husband cheating on her or something like that, and that night hung herself in the basement. The lady did not die right away cause as she hung there the rope cut into her neck then snapped. After she fell to the ground the lady made her way to the cellar steps and up a step or two outside were she collapsed and bleed to death on the steps. Also they told me how the blood could still be seen on the old rock steps when it rained. Well sure enough we drive all night Friday and get there Saturday morning and its raining so my friend has to show me the so call blood stain, and sure enough it looked like a blood stain. Well as the day goes on his Grandparents confirm the house is haunted and shares all the tails of the experiences people had in that home over the years. Well day turns to evening and me and my buddy wind up in the guest room in the cellar for the night. Well before bed his Grandmother fixes him a PBJ sandwich for a night snack and he eats it right before we turn out the lights. Well since we had been up all night from the drive we were tired and fell fast a sleep. Then in the middle of the night I a woke to the worst scream I have ever heard as my buddy was screaming for dear life. I just knew that ghost was in our room. I looked over at his bed and this white thing was floating over his head and I screamed too from shear fear. No longer did I get to set up and cower against the headboard then his Dad and Granddad come rushing down the steps and fling the door open and flipped on the lights. Once the lights were on it was clear what had just happened. Apparently my buddy ate most of the PBJ sandwich and went to sleep with some still setting on the plate and some still on his face. After that he feel a sleep with the window open (100 year old homes in WVa no AC) and since the house was in the middle of a cow farm a black bodied white head cow came over stuck his head in the window grabbed the sandwich and then licked the PBJ off my friend. Thats when my buddy screamed I screamed and the cow apparently got his head stuck in the window when we scared the crap out of him with our screams. Needless to say I stayed up the rest of the night watching TV and was happy to leave the next day. I had never looked forward to a 12 hour ride in a mini van so much in my life. Looking back I know it's no ghost story but it  closes I have. It was a great experience, and I hope no kid ever has to got through that.

Jon


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 30, 2008)

If there is such thing as ghost, Andersonville would definitely be the place to find it. Tens of thousands who suffered to death, far from home. It's an amazing and solemn place. God rest their souls.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't like ghosts.....


----------



## CAL (Sep 24, 2008)

ABBYS DAD said:


> I have taken part in the living history at Andersonville Prison National Military Park and I have witnessed things there that I couldnt explain. I was portraying a Federal soldier and the presence of the spirits or whatever it was was very peacefull. A fog moves in across the grounds in the evening and surrounds you, just like a stockade full of crowded soldiers. Anyone who doesnt think ghost exist, just go to Andersonville and you will have your heart changed. The number one ghost of all time is Jesus Christ, think of that and you will change your mind too.



Haven't seen any ghost there but there is definitely a stillness and a presence of some kind of force there.This is the first thing I noticed when I was there visting.

And interesting note.....The keeper of the prison was the only soldier hung for war crimes in the War Between The States!

I too have seen a ghost whether anyone believes me or not makes no difference to me.My wife of 45 years saw it too!


----------



## BEarls (Sep 25, 2008)

I have encountered two different "ghosts". One I don't have time to go into, it would take me all day to type it. But the other is short enough. My mom lives in the house that she grew up in. Both of her parents have passed away. About 15 years ago I lived there with her for a short time also. Both of us on different occassions heard the same things. There is a old floor furnance in the living room and it makes a very distinct noise when you walk across it. Both of us have heard that noise when alone it the house. I actually got out of my bed to go talk to my mom one night because I thought she had come home only to find the house dark and empty on that end. I honestly believe it is my grandpa. My mom has also heard what she said sounded like his zippo lighter opening and striking. He always used a zippo lighter. Didn't scare me to hear those noises knowing it was my grandpa as he was the greatest man in my eyes who ever lived.


----------



## Arrow-Slinger (Sep 25, 2008)

I have never incountered a "ghost" I am a christain man and believe in the Lord. In saying that I believe that angels and demons walk the earth. I believe that the demons cannot hurt you, but can sure scare the skin off of you! Believe what you may!


----------



## christy (Oct 11, 2008)

What about a recently murdered person in a dream? Does that count?


----------



## Lorri (Oct 11, 2008)

silvertitan said:


> well I was thumbin from Montgomery, had my guitar on my back, when a stranger stopped beside me in an antique Cadillac.  He was dressed like 1950 half drunk an hollow eyed.  He said " it's a long walk to Nashville, would you like a ride son?"



Sounds like the start of a country song!


----------



## Phoelix (Apr 24, 2009)

1450 Sylvan Road, in Southwest Atlanta....Several entities from different eras seen inside house after renovation in 1968. It was my childhood home for 5 years after that renovation that my Dad was advised NOT to do. After I did extensive research on the place in 1999 after several "night terrors", or souped up nightmares about the place, I learned that a lady (Jewell Swain) dressed in a long night gown, entered the north bathroom of the house, on July 21, 1961, sat in the bathtub, and cut her throat at the age of 77. An entity fitting this description was seen "hovering" over a sleeping family member a short time later, along with several other entities from time to time. Apparently, the suicide opened a "portal" of some type, that was closed once the bathroom was boarded up, the condition the room was found in during renovation. Once bathroom opened, this too re-opened the portal. Family departed property in early '70s "Amityville" style....Was there, experienced it first hand....House still stands in the "Sylvan Hills" district of Southwest Atlanta...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 24, 2009)

The last time I saw my ex-wife, she looked like a haint....


----------



## stuart smith (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah seen em.


----------



## GONoob (May 4, 2009)

I like listening to ghost stories but I just cant believe. I have many close friends who swear by there stories. I been on hunts with so called "Ghost Hunters" they have yet to deliver. In the meantime I'll be sleeping in graveyards and abandoned homes.


----------



## headhunter30-06 (May 5, 2009)

i have seen about 10 or 15 ghost at one time about 12 years ago when i was leaving the boat docks at allatoona landing late one night at an old house that was a civil war hospital my wife and daughter seen them too i told my wife to turn around i thought they may been having a renactment or something so we turned around went back right then and no one was there the yard was empty they all were dressed in confederate uniforms the one standing at the road as we slowed down when we first went by even waved at us we all seen the ghost they were not our imagination ghost do exist the one that waved at us was leaning on his rifle weird but true never seen them again and went by there lots of times late at night.later found out that house is listed as one of ga most hauted places.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 5, 2009)

headhunter30-06 said:


> i have seen about 10 or 15 ghost at one time about 12 years ago when i was leaving the boat docks at allatoona landing late one night at an old house that was a civil war hospital my wife and daughter seen them too i told my wife to turn around i thought they may been having a renactment or something so we turned around went back right then and no one was there the yard was empty they all were dressed in confederate uniforms the one standing at the road as we slowed down when we first went by even waved at us we all seen the ghost they were not our imagination ghost do exist the one that waved at us was leaning on his rifle weird but true never seen them again and went by there lots of times late at night.later found out that house is listed as one of ga most hauted places.



I used to hunt over there at Allatoona Pass years ago - I didn't know it was haunted.
Everytime I'd hike out of the woods and got to the gated off rd., the hair on the back of my neck would stand up. I had no idea why. I started carrying a gun for protection, it was a bow only area. Everytime I hit that stretch of road my hair would stand up. Must not be bad ghosts, they never bothered me but my body knew they were there.


----------



## Artmom (May 6, 2009)

Folks, I don't have a story for you...other than I have CLEARLY heard my name called a few times over the years when absolutely NO ONE was near me, in the room, or even at HOME on those occasions. Didn't receive any messages or see any images. But this has happened completely out of the blue, at totally random times , maybe 5 -7 times in my life, and I am not WISHING/SEEKING any such experience.  

  That being said...you all must consider this - just because you cannot see or touch something doesn't mean that it doesn't exist. You cannot see or touch: love, hate, envy, generosity, remorse, pride, patriotism......yet, these things exist, do they not? Yes, I KNOW we can see indications of all these things (as in manifestations, facial expressions, whatever) - but isn't it just as likely that spirits exist and cannot be seen? The Bible is pretty clear about all of this.


----------



## GusGus (May 6, 2009)

I dont know if I have seen a ghost or not but I have seen some things I cant explain.

We were at my buddies house one evening. I had a few beers but I was far from drunk. We were sitting by the pool and I walked out the gate to take a leak. I got a weird feeling like something was there and this peaceful feeling came over me. I looked to my left and could clearly see a human shape. It wasnt a ghost as you would think of a ghost. It was like the heat waves that come off the road, or a car in the heat of summer. It was clearly a human shape and I could see through it but everything through it was blurry. Was it a ghost? I dont know.

Also Im sure somebody from my area will come along and tell me Im lying about this one, but this on happened. Theres an old church near the house. The story goes that if you drive around it 3 times all the lights on your truck will go out. Well it was Halloween a few years back and me and my buddy were going "Ghost hunting". Well we came to this church and were gonna see if this legend had any truth. Now my buddies truck was a 96 Chevrolet and had the the daylights that stayed on all the time. Well we go around this church and on the third time every light on the truck went out, headlights, dashlights, everything. We got out of there and drove for a mile or so with no headlights. He stopped in the middle of the road, cut the truck off and when he crunk it back up, everything came back on. Could have been the greatest coincidence in the world. But it happened and was pretty terrifying.


----------



## LRanger007 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Ghosts?*

When I was in college, I dated a girl that had dabbled in witchcraft, astrial projection and other dark arts.  One night we made a pact that whichever one of us died first, we would try to send a message back to the other.  She was murdered years later and I actually caught the killer and brought him in.  Several months later, an acquantance of mine ran into me and stated that he had met a woman that wanted him to give me a message when he saw me.  He said that she said to tell me " it's OK" and that I would know what she meant. I asked him to describe her, since he did not get her name.  He described my old girlfriend; even down to a very prominant scar that was on her hand. So, hopefully, death is OK.


----------



## WCK85 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow amazing story man! How did you catch him?


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 3, 2009)

I also get the heebie jeebies around that area of Allatoona, just up from Holiday Marina. I don't know what it is, but walking around back there around those lakes, even driving around the roads, the whole landscape seems to have some faint blueish grayish tinge, and as if the trees have eyes, I can't walk or even drive a straight line without constanly whipping my head back and forth trying to make eye contact with someone, something. I can't pick up any radio around there either. 

I grew up on Allatoona Creek, another civil war hospital in the neighborhood, all kinds of horseshoes, bayonets, and native American artifacts all over the place. I have so many stories, but the fact I was a kid or teenager for 99% of what happened, it's really not credible. 

Anyone who doesn't believe in ghosts, let me take you down to the Allatoona Creek floodplain in west cobb county and let me hand cuff you to a tree to stay the night, I'll leave you a pistol with 1 bullet and if you are alive in the morning, you haven't been taken by the Allatoona Strangler, the Creek Prowler, or the Rattler, and you haven't taken your own life, I'll give you $1000.

Yall think I'm kidding, but let me assure you, it's not a joke. Ask anyone in West Cobb. 

By the way, that whole Paulding/West Cobb/Bartow area just has some kind of hotbed of weirdness in general. Lots of history.


----------



## WCK85 (Nov 8, 2009)

Fletch_W said:


> I also get the heebie jeebies around that area of Allatoona, just up from Holiday Marina. I don't know what it is, but walking around back there around those lakes, even driving around the roads, the whole landscape seems to have some faint blueish grayish tinge, and as if the trees have eyes, I can't walk or even drive a straight line without constanly whipping my head back and forth trying to make eye contact with someone, something. I can't pick up any radio around there either.
> 
> I grew up on Allatoona Creek, another civil war hospital in the neighborhood, all kinds of horseshoes, bayonets, and native American artifacts all over the place. I have so many stories, but the fact I was a kid or teenager for 99% of what happened, it's really not credible.
> 
> ...



I'll go with my own pistol, a couple full magazines, and NOT handcuffed to a tree.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 10, 2009)

someone post up the deleted post of the guys fishing buddy / ghost
hovering on the bank. 

also member Doe Nightmare tells of being way back in the Oconee Nat'l Forest camping, 30 or so yrs ago, sitting quietly around the campfire with his buddy when a childlike voice let out a loud audible "Mommy"cry from the dark night.


----------



## rabbithound (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I may have posted this before....but here goes again. 

I used to be in club in Talbot County, think the name was lazer creek hunting club or something to the effect. Anyway, a buddy and I were scouting an area for the next days hunt and it started misting rain. We were walking back from a bottom and came up to an old house (used to be the previous club's bunk house). SInce it was raining and all...we decided to sit on the back porch which had a little clover planted in front of it. While we are sitting there....you could clearly hear foot steps....I aint talking maybe ....I mean footsteps on wooden floor. I assumed it was someone else who entered from the front of the house and said "hey...back here" basically letting them know someone was there. The steps stopped at the back door (right next to us). I got up and walked all through that house looking for whoever made the steps and found no one. When we got back to camp, I told the story to a few of our buddies...they had quite a laugh at our expense (we were prob 25 at the time and hunting with guys our fathers' ages or better). One of the guys who had been in the club for eons and apparently the last as well told us that we werent the first to have that happen there. He said a guy from the prev club came down one night b4 everyone else. Well it got late and he went to bed, got up at some point in the evening and looked out the window at the clover field....full moon night. HE saw a little girl maybe 5 years old sitting in the middle of it. He apparently went to get her and bring her inside, and when he got to her she turned around had no face. Scared him so bad, he never stepped back into that house or near it. I stayed in the club a few more years, and from then on I rarely found myself near that thing in the dark ....and would kick it up a few mph even when passing it on the 4 wheeler.


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 27, 2010)

Just found this post and find it interesting. My story is when as a teenager growing up just a few miles from Andersonville me and my friends use to spend the night there fairly regular. Have spent a couple of nights in the cemetary but it was always peaceful and never has any thing happen, but the prison site just a short distance off is a totally different matter and have also spent probably 4-5 nights there and had so much UNBELEIVEABLE things happen and seen, only a person who also has stayed there would beleive. Have heard yelling, gunshots(blackpowder), sounds of fighting, begging, screams, horses. Its was always amazing and not scary( to us campers ). We had to have freinds drop us off late at night with only blankets/sleeping bags because it being Federal land and posted and never did we have a camp fire as we did'nt want to draw attention to the Park Superentendant, which we always told later what we did and he never got mad, just smiled and said not to damage anything and don't let him catch us. I suggest you give it a try, just have someone to drop you off and don't get caught ! and no fires.


----------



## scoop069 (Jan 27, 2010)

Google (Allatoona Pass Unknow Hero) many articles about this.  I grew up down the road from there.  We used to jump off the the train trussell.  Very spooky place for sure.


----------



## possum steak (Jan 27, 2010)

I have not, but my 22 yr old daughter has. My nephew's baby son died, so we're all at the funeral home. My daughter did not want to go in. Anyhow we all saw the baby boy in casket, then my wife & I went to find my daughter. She's right where we left her as she never went inside, but she claimed to have seen the little infant in my deceased mother & father in laws arms. 
She described what the infant was wearing though she never saw him. Blew us away. <shrugs>

When visiting my in laws gravesites, she supposedly see's spirit figures, mostly kids playing in the grave yard. I try & test her to see if she's doing the attention thing, but it's hard to get her to talk about it. 

I'm a skeptic, but then again I don't deny at the same time.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow... I'm seeing the ghost of a long dead thread...


----------



## bluetickboy199 (Mar 5, 2010)

what is the real version of that song called


----------



## arcame (Mar 18, 2010)

I saw a bunch in a big field around the corner from the house the other night,  OH I thought you said goats.  I have never seen any but my wife says she has.


----------



## 24point (Apr 26, 2010)

There is a spot on my neighbors property (That I have permission to hunt) that is really thick with trails threw it and I have found a lot of bones in there. When I walk in there the hair on the back of my neck stands up. I won't go in there without a gun


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (May 3, 2010)

seen a few orbs.....but no ghost yet. Orbs can easily be captured on camera too...have seen several on people pics, and they didnt even notice em.


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 4, 2010)

Was driving from Blue ridge to Ellijay after work one day, was compelled to pull off on a dirt road just North of Whitepath and check out a trout stream, wasn't any posted sign on the road but recent rains had caused the road to wash out and so I got out of the car, hoped over what was left of the culvert,  and rounded a corner down into a field.  I wasn't 50 yards off the main highway when I hear a clear audible voice, strong as if I was standing face to face with the person, but it came from all around above and below me, calm but firmly say "TURN AROUND, RUN" which is precisely what I did, as fast as I could, I believe I would have set the record for the 50 yard dash up hill and over a washed out bridge, and back into the car....I have no doubt I was protected from something or someone that day...drug deal or something but there is no doubt in my mind as to what I heard with my ears....


----------



## slightly grayling (May 4, 2010)

When both of my boys were about 18 months old (they are 3 years apart)they each on occasion would point to a certain place in the Nursery and say "theres the lady".  They weren't frightened and were matter of fact about it, often smiling.  It totally freaked my wife out.  Personally I didn't know what to think of it, but after numerous occurances of this with my youngest son my wife (who saw nothing - neither did my older son then) told "it" go away, you're scaring me and my babies.....that was the end of it whatever it was......when asked where the lady was, my son just said she went away.....weird eh?


----------

